# neuen PC abstimmen



## ding-dong (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo
Ich möchte/muss mir einen neuen PC zulegen und wollte mal hier erfragen ob dieses System passend ist.

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php

Ich möchte mit dem System Spielen und Office Anwendungen betreiben. Bei den spielen handelt es sich um Autorennen (z.B. F1) und hört sich eventuell blöd an den Landwirtschaftssimulator 2015. Genau dieses Game stürzt mir ab.
Das vorhandene System in Sachen Graka aufzurüsten wäre nicht klug aber günstiger was sich wohl nicht lohnen würde.

Mein vorhandenes System ist:
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 9750 Quad-Core
MainBoard: ASUS Pegatron AP480-S
Graka: ATI Radeon HD4800 Series 512MB
RAM: 4GB
Netzteil: HEC-500TE-2WX

Danke für eure Meinungen und Hilfe bei einer Kostengünstigen Zusammenstellung


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2015)

Der Warenkorb geht leider nicht, aber nenn mal Dein Budget. Und willst du ALLES neu, oder möchtest du zB das Gehäuse und Netzteil übernehmen?

Günstig zum Einstieg und für eine Spieleserie wie F1 völlig ausreichend wäre: Core i3 4150 für 120€ mit nem Sockel 1150-Board für 60-80€, 2x4GB DDR3-1600-RAM für 70€, AMD R7 260X für 120€. Gehäuse 40-50€, Netzteil 40-50€. 1000GB Festplatte 50€. Das sind dann etwas über 500€.

Besser wäre ein core i5-4660 (plus 50€) und eine AMD R9 270X (170€ ) oder Nvidia GTX 960 (200€), der Rest kann an sich so bleiben, vlt. beim Netzteil 10€ mehr.  

Und eine SSD für 60€ mit 128GB würde Windows und den Alltag stark beschleunigen. Falls Du insgesamt mit 256GB auskommst, kannst du sogar ne 256GB-SSD für 100€ nehmen und die Festplatte weglassen.



Es kann auch sein, dass sehr wohl nur ne neue Graka schon reicht. Denn bei der CPU-Mindestanforderung hat sich Jahren nur dezent was getan, und ne R7 260X (120€ ) ist locker doppelt so schnell wie eine alte HD  4850.


----------



## ding-dong (20. Mai 2015)

Das ging ja schnell und warum der Warenkorb nicht ging weis ich nicht.
Mein Budget ist günstig soll er sein. Wenn ich aus dem alten System etwas übernehmen kann wird's günstiger oder eben erstmal eine andere Graka versuchen.

Das ausgesuchte System von Mindfactory:

Sapphire Radeon R9 280 Dual-X OC 184,85€
ASRock H97M Pro4 80,73€
Intel Core i5 4590 4x3,3Ghz BOX 198,76€
500W be quit! Pure Power L8 Non-Modular 80+ Bronze 61,06€
8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit 51,89€
240GB SanDisk Ultra II 2,5" (6,5cm) SATA 6GB/s TLC Toggle (SDSSDHII-240G-G25) 98,35€ (für Betriebssystem)
1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 64MB 3,5" (8,9cm) SATA 6GB/s 49,55€
Gesamtpreis: 725,19€

Übernehmen würde ich Kartenleser, DVD-Brenner und Gehäuse


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2015)

Okay, das ist schon ein sehr guter PC. Beim Netzteil würde das System Power 7 mit 500W locker reichen, das müsste sogar etwas weniger kosten, obwohl es die bessere Effizienz hat, also weniger Strom verbraucht. 

Bei der CPU wäre der i5-4660 an sich nicht merkbar schwächer.

Der Rest passt sehr gut, und die 256GB SSD reicht locker aus, um auch ein paar Games dort zu installieren. Windows selbst kommt selbst mit 60GB aus, wenn man ab und an die "eigene Dokumente" was aufräumt. Und so ein Spiel wie der LW-Simulator oder die F1-Spiele brauchen nicht sooo viel Platz. Ich selber hab F1-2013, das belegt kein 10GB. Und bei Steam kannst du ja bei jedem Spiel selber bestimmen, ob es nun auf C: oder auf ne andere Partition soll. 

Wegen der SSD noch kurz: bei dem Alter Deines PCs hat das Gehäuse VERMUTLICH keinen 2,5-Zoll-Einbauplatz. Da solltest du also noch nen Einbaurahmen/Adapter 3,5 auf 2,5 Zoll dazubestellen. Hier, inkl. Schrauben Corsair 2,5" auf 3,5" Einbaurahmen für SSDs   und vorsichtshalber nachsehen, ob die GRafikkartenlänge vlt. ein Problem sein könnte => Sapphire R9 280 ca 26,5cm.


----------



## ding-dong (20. Mai 2015)

Gibt es denn eine Graka mit gleicher Leistung die kürzer ist? Den i5-4660 bekomme ich bei mindfactory nicht.
Also sollte ich den Gedanken vergessen in mein bestehendes System erstmal eine andere Graka zu verbauen? Oder kann man davon noch etwas gebrauchen


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2015)

Du kannst erst mal nur die Grafikkarte kaufen und schauen, ob Dir das reicht. Aber das neue Setting wäre natürlich so oder so viel stärker.


Wie lang darf denn eine Karte sein, damit es in Deinem Gehäuse keine Probleme gibt? Die Sapphire ist an sich schon die kürzeste R9 280. Kürzer wären nur einige R9 270X-Modelle, die sind 15% schwächer, oder einige Nvidia GTX 960er, die sind so stark wie die R9 280, manchmal nen Tick besser, aber brauchen weniger Strom - kosten aber auch eher 200€


----------



## ding-dong (20. Mai 2015)

naja zum ausprobieren würde ne andere Graka erstmal genügen.
kannst du mir verschiedene sagen die auf das System passen?


----------



## luki0710 (20. Mai 2015)

Die besagte CPU kannst du auch nicht finden. Die gibt es nämlich gar nicht. Herbboy meinte bestimmt den  i5- 4460


----------



## ding-dong (20. Mai 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Die besagte CPU kannst du auch nicht finden. Die gibt es nämlich gar nicht Herbboy meinte bestimmt den  i5- 4460



Dachte ich mir.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2015)

Die R9 280 würde schon passen zum Board und zur CPU, aber die Frage wäre eben, ob das Gehäuse groß genug ist. Und es KANN sein, weil es ein sehr altes Board ist, dass es doch problemchen gibt. Die CPU ist wiederum halt nur noch so gut wie es eine aktuelle CPU für um die 50€ wäre - das reicht zwar für viele Spiele aus, aber gut wird es halt so oder so nicht sein.

und ja: 4460, hab mich vertippt


----------



## ding-dong (20. Mai 2015)

Ich muss ja nicht die r9 280 verbauen es kann auch eine andere/kleinere sein.
Zum ausprobieren im alten System würde mir auch eine 1GB od. 2GB genügen. Wenn das besagte Spiel dadurch besser läuft ist mir schon weiter geholfen. Oder ist es nicht so?


----------



## luki0710 (20. Mai 2015)

Ob dir damit weiter geholfen ist musst du selbst sehen. 
. Wenn du nicht vorhast in den nächsten 2-3 Jahren ein neues Spiel zukaufen recht der PC mit neuer Karte schon aus. Wenn du auch mal was neues willst dann wäre ein Komplett neues System besser. Wie gesagt das musst du persönlich für dich entschieden.  
Du kannst ja aber erstmal testen, das kostet ja nichts [emoji6]


----------



## ding-dong (20. Mai 2015)

Wie schon gesagt würde ich auch eine andere graka verbauen um mir erst in 2-3 Jahren einen neuen Rechner zu kaufen. 
Verbaut ist im Moment eine ATI Radeon HD 4870 mit 512MB. Damit ihr eine ungefähre Richtung bezüglich der Länge habt. Für Ungereimtheiten spreche ich jetzt vom bestehenden System.
Hatte da an eine gebrauchte oder neue Karte mit 1-2GB gedacht. Bitte um Vorschläge die zum Bord /CPU passen würden.

P.S. MEDION®*AKOYA®*P5105 D (MD 8856) hört sich mit einer entsprechenden graka auch nicht schlecht an


----------



## luki0710 (20. Mai 2015)

ding-dong schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt würde ich auch eine andere graka verbauen um mir erst in 2-3 Jahren einen neuen Rechner zu kaufen.
> Verbaut ist im Moment eine ATI Radeon HD 4870 mit 512MB. Damit ihr eine ungefähre Richtung bezüglich der Länge habt. Für Ungereimtheiten spreche ich jetzt vom bestehenden System.
> Hatte da an eine gebrauchte oder neue Karte mit 1-2GB gedacht. Bitte um Vorschläge die zum Bord /CPU passen würden.
> 
> P.S. MEDION®*AKOYA®*P5105 D (MD 8856) hört sich mit einer entsprechenden graka auch nicht schlecht an


MEDION ist nicht so dolle. Die RAM Frequenz liegt halt im Officebereich und ans Bord ist gar nicht zudenken. Da kann auf rüsten schwer werden. Lass dir lieber von Herbboy einen zusammen stellen, das hast du das beste P/L


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2015)

Bei älteren Fertig-PCs kann es zudem mit dem Netzteil evlt. problematisch werden. Und beim Board ist halt nicht ganz sicher, ob die Karte einwandfrei laufen würde - also, egal ob nun eine starke oder nicht so starke, da geht es mehr um die "Modernität" 

Aber kannst du mal nachmessen, wie cm es ungefähr sind von der Gehäuserückseite bis zu der Stelle, wo eine Grafikkarte vorne beim Gehäuse irgendwo dranstoßen würde? Die hier zB HIS Radeon R9 270X Mini IceQ X² Boost Clock, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (H270XQMS2G2M) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  wäre sehr kurz mit 21cm und nur 10-15% langsamer als eine R9 280 - kann aber sein, dass die lauter ist, weil die Lüfter da auch kleiner sind und die daher schneller drehen müssen. Und beim Netzteil sollten dafür 2 Stecker PCIe 6Pin vorhanden sein.


----------



## ding-dong (21. Mai 2015)

Gumo
Habe mal nachgemessen und es sind 27cm und eventuell etwas mehr Luft zwischen rück- und vorderwand.
Meine derzeitige Karte ist ebenfalls mit 2x 6pin Stecker verbunden.
Und nur zum probieren wollte ich nicht so viel Geld ausgeben.


----------



## luki0710 (21. Mai 2015)

Was ist für dich ausprobieren? Keine Kaufen und wieder zurück schicken? Oder eine kaufen und behalten?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Mai 2015)

Also, die Sapphire R9 280 ist ja 26,2cm lang Sapphire Radeon R9 280 Dual-X OC, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11230-00-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  das passt ja dann. Die braucht laut Preisvergleich je einen 6 und 8 Pin-Stecker, in den Shops und hier im Test Sapphire Radeon R9 280 Dual-X im Test - Eckdaten und Lieferumfang (Seite 3) - HT4U.netaber nur 2x 6Pin - so oder so sind bei Sapphire sind idR noch Adapter dabei, so dass das kein Problem sein sollte, FALLS 1x 8Pin nötig sein sollte. Ältere Netzteile haben oft keine 8Pin, weil es das damals noch nicht gab, obwohl sie vom Strom her völlig ausreichen. 

Oder du machst halt doch die "große" Aufrüstung. Dann hast du neben den anderen Dingen ja auch ein Netzteil, das definitiv alles ab Werk hat


----------



## ding-dong (27. Mai 2015)

Hallo.
Habe mir jetzt eine ASUS GeForce GTX 750  OC mit 2GB GDDR5. Habe heute ca. 1Std. gespielt und habe bis jetzt noch keinen Absturz gehabt. Mal sehen wie es weiter läuft.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2015)

Nur eine GTX 750?  ^^   naja, ich hoffe du hast da nicht zu viel bezahlt. Die ist schwächer als eine R7 260X 2GB (120€ )


----------

